# Wagers?



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Any wagers before the kick off?
I have everything on DA BEARS.
Let's see, Texas, I have BBQ, Chili, Boots, Hats etc.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, Pan, I'll wager a 17 year old cocker spaniel, who's blind, deaf and now has dementia, wears a nose strip because he snores during his 18 hr. a day nap and wears Pampers against a pair of cowboy boots, lol.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

No boots but a pair of 9yr old beagles who still think it's funny to go hunting at 2 am. The male was the first dog ever to fail out of Mans Best Friend. an overnight 2 week program to instill some manors. They are both howling at something right now!!!! you're on!!!  :lol:


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Still laughing at that one Pan:lol: I'll even throw in the nose strips and a week's supply of Pampers (I only buy one week's worth at a time hoping he won't last into the next week). This one barks like a beagle around 2 a.m. when he walks into a corner and can't figure how to get out until I go downstairs to rescue him. Your beagles can't be any worse than what I have, lol.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Pan, it's less than 5 minutes to go, 4th quarter.....I could meet you at the Oklahoma/Texas line for you to take Buddy:lol:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Being a Chicago sports fan I'm no stranger to dissapointment. I could be less of a stranger if we just got to "the game" more often. 

Yet I sit here and wonder (along with Mr. Urlacher) why things had to be "re-evaluated" for "the game".

Then again since I am a Chicago sports fan.... I am just happy that we made it. But since I was a big "E" fan "Second place SUCKS!"


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I was one of the few rooting for the Colts here. They covered and I hit more than I lost on the prop bets makes for a good day for me.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry Old School, was a bittersweet day. My heart was for the Bears, my money was on the Colts and now I have to drive to the Oklahoma/Texas line to bring Panini, "Diaper Dog" that he got in the wager, lol


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

nofifi,
You won, I just turned the beagles out. They should be somewhere near the border by morning.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Pan, I think you been sniffin' too much flour in your bakery, lol, YOU lost the bet so YOU get "Diaper Dog", lol. So, whistle the Barkin' Beagles back to Texas, lol.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I figured it may be early enough to slip that one by you:lol: 
Least we're one one level, does DD swim?


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

No, but I found out he can sit on a rock in the lake in 46 degree water temp. for about 4 hours. He fell into the lake about a month ago and I couldn't find him (kept hearing cries and barking). He managed to make it to a rock and was submerged about half way when I found him. I had to climb down a seawall, wade out to him and then wade down the shore. He shivered for most of the night after a hot bath, hot broth and heating blanket. Pretty good for an old dog. So, no, he doesn't swim, he just waits on rocks for you to come get him, lol.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

P.S. 

Pan, good try on your part though but you have to get up pretty early to trick this old Italian woman, lol.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Am I to assume there was a _football game_ yesterday? I thought all those people in the Ft. Myers airport were watching some interesting commercials.









My husband and I became engaged 15 years ago on Superbowl Sunday. It took us a while to figure out why the mall was so dead when we went to browse in the jewelry stores.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh gimme a break. You had the Sox recently, and don't forget the Bulls.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Kuan,
I'm a Northsider big guy. 1060 W Addison is the only address I ever cared to visit.:look: :lol: 35th and Shields might as well have been in China for all I cared. Hey my first Bears game was at Wrigley Field. 

Yeah there was a time when all was right in the world and it was.....DA Bulls......DA Bears, Sweetness, Jordan and Ditka and for brief and shinning moment it coulda been DA Cubs.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG- ROFLMAO!!!! really, Pan and nof- you brought tears to my eyes...LOL
Mez- a few years back, my husband and I were in Sears on Superbowl Sunday and the gentleman cashier asked my husband the score, and my hub says "score for what", and the cashier replies "THE game". My hub says, "oh I don't know, who's playing?" the cashier gave up.....LOL


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah Jayme, never make a bet with Pan...Diaper Dog keeps asking now "Where's my Daddy?".....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

No,No,No. I don't go back on bet's. I'm just trying to get the house ready for DD.
I have already spoke with the beagles. Boy, are they not on board. Their tellin me, if DD gets diapers, they want them.yadda,yadda
I also have to have a sit-down with the conure who has reign over the inside. I haven't figured out if DD will be a target or very slow transportation for him.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry Pan, I misjudged you, lol, didn't know that you were doing all that, i.e. a sitdown with the beagles, getting your house ready, etc. The only problem I see here is DD doesn't do well with conures, he wants to know if you can relegate him/her to the garage or shed?


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL nofi- does DD like cakes?? he could be Panini Cakes new bakery mascot!!! LOL Could you see a cake topper of a dog w/ a diaper?? Pan- I would never bet w/my pets.... now my kids.... THAT might be another story LOL


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

nofifi,
You don't seem to understand. My Conure is my best friend. He squeels if his bagel isn't toasted enough. He gets a plate of whatever we're eating. The garage is okay for the beagles, but not for bailey.
I'm ok with making Diaper Dog as our mascot. My 15 yr old is almost finished with our new website.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Pan, Diaper Dog and I had a long talk tonight. He thinks that it would be a better idea not to have a new Daddy and just stay with me. He expressed concern about your conure, infact, he said he had a bad dream of being pecked to death in one of his 18 hour naps and frankly, I think he's just plain scared to death to come live with you. So...out of concern for his welfare, I'm going to let you off the hook with this bet. He's lived this long and frankly, anything that old deserves a last wish, lol. Now, about your Conure, do you really toast his bagel???? I had a parrot years ago who was picky and demanding about his food. How old is your conure? Does he wear diapers? lol. Had a grueling couple of weeks at work and truthfully, thanks for the laughs this week..I needed them. Next time we bet though, it will not be livestock, pets or anything that breathes, ok? lol AND I WILL MAKE YOU PAY UP!!! (You bet on boxing???? lol)


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Nofifi- Lucky DD- I'm sure he's happier to stay home.... he probably wouldn't have understood that Texas accent anyways.... LOL Planning the next bet already??? Nascar? baseball? 
I had an ex- that made toast (buttered, of course) just for the cockatiel- it's own slice...LOL so yeah, I bet Pan personally toasts that bagel for Bailey....LOL spoiled "kids".....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nofifi,
Well if that's your final decision. We were going to start drywalling curves into all the corners of the home for his comfort. When you mentioned that I cringed, I keep thinking of the thing that cleans our pool. It sometimes gets stuck in the corner. It can be there for days before I react.
Well our Mav will certainly be in the playoffs.
Sorry
no accent
no nascar
no rodeo
former yankee:bounce: :smiles: 
oh Golfs a good bet!!


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Pan, DD said to thank you for all your efforts insuring his comforts but he feels it's best to decline your generous offer. I see now, knowing all the accomodations you were willing to make for his comfort, that you do follow through on your bets, lol. Well, gotta run....DD is stuck in the corner again. lo

P.S. Yeah, you described DD perfectly, like a Polaris in the pool, had one too, lol.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LMAO Nofifi and Pan- have got such a mental pic of poor DD bumping into the corner like a little wind up toy. Pan- no accent or Nascar? and those Texans let you stay? Your cakes must be d#$n good! Actually I saw the pics on your web site- they look incredible!!


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG, Pan, I also just viewed your website...those cakes are awesome!!! They are absolutely beautiful!!!! Next time I come to Dallas, I'm definitely coming to your bakery!!!!!


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Nofifi- Yeah aren't they gorgeous?? Hey Pan- do you ship????


----------

